

LeanLaunchLab is Bringing Lean Startup to the Enterprise - techcofounder
http://pandodaily.com/2012/03/22/leanlaunchlab-is-bringing-lean-startup-tools-to-enterprise/

======
skmurphy
It's funny how none of these articles mention <http://www.leancanvas.com/>
which was already released and in use when LLL was announced on stage at
Startup Lessons Learned last year. See for example
<http://www.slideshare.net/ashmaurya/running-lean-canvas>

Even earlier was Rob Fitzpatrick's implementation at www.thestartuptoolkit.com
(since discontinued but see <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1774856> for
some comments)

Enterprise product management is a very different problem from startup product
management, but the underlying paradigm from Osterwald's "Business Model
Generation" was developed for enterprise use so it may be a better fit.

